# Es geht um ein spiel Name: Gloriana (a.k.a. Elisabeth I) ist von 1996 ?



## Parcival83 (22. Juli 2015)

Es geht um ein Spiel Name: Gloriana (a.k.a. Elisabeth I) ist von 1996 kann man runterladen läuft mit dos box . Ist aber in Englisch weiß einer wie man das auf Deutsch stellen kann ich schicke euch den Link mit wen sich jemand damit Auskennt weiß wer vieleicht was , wäre klasse das Spiel gab es in deutsch woher ich das weiß ich hatte es damals in deutsch gehabt ? ich habe mir jetzt die deutsche version bei ebay bestellt kann man die eng datei durch die deutschen ersetzten ?

der link zu dem spiel Gloriana (a.k.a. Elisabeth I) file (Download - Easy Setup, 267 MB)


----------

